
SpaceX: “Falcon has Landed” 3rd time the charm - edwinespinosa09
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANv5UfZsvZQ
======
gus_massa
This is a video of December 2015 of the landing of the rocket on land (not on
the drone ship). I think it would be better to add "(Dec 2015)" to the title
to avoid confusions with a new landing.

------
edwinespinosa09
Shit wrong youtube vid. Here is the correct live cast:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5bTbVbe4e4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5bTbVbe4e4)

